# Losing puppy coat - at what age?



## Tetley's Mom (Dec 1, 2008)

My pup has starting getting her Big Girl coat. It started about 2 weeks ago with her tail - it's stripped and really funny looking at the moment! It's now creeping up her spine. She is 13.5 wks old. Is this about the right age to get the new coat? And is it after the new coat comes that GSDs start shedding?


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

lol...Anna was about the same 13-14 weeks, when she started to get her big girl coat. It started along her spine, and now at 15 weeks it's spreading down her back to her sides. We call it her racing stripe!

She still has her puppy fuzz on the sides of her neck, but even her feet are getting big girl fur. 

Why do they have to grow up???


----------



## KohleePiper (Jun 13, 2007)

Diesel was about 12 weeks old when he got the stripe down his back. He doesn't shed yet though - 4 months old now.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

When Otto got the band on his tail, I though it was food and tried to clean it off







He's almost 8 months, still has some puppy fur on his neck and the baby curls on his back but it's mostly adult fur now.


----------



## MXpro982 (Aug 31, 2008)

* Nikita has been shedding like crazy at 5 months.*


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

12 weeks, started also with the racing stripe down the spine, still waiting for those ears though!


----------

